# PICTURES: show your sunwayman V10R Ti



## jake royston (Nov 10, 2011)

i missed my sunwayman TI V10r, so i bought another one!
i polished up my old one, and will do the same to the new one.

heres my first one before i sold it!


----------



## aflashinthenight (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: PICTURES: SWM TI V10R, and other TI lights!*

here' s mine amongst others




The Dark Sucks flashlight is not Ti but it is a custom anyway


----------



## jake royston (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: PICTURES: SWM TI V10R, and other TI lights!*

heres the new one!


----------



## aflashinthenight (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## AutoTech (Dec 1, 2011)

Honey I blew up the V10R...


----------



## Morelite (Dec 1, 2011)

Mines a user so it has character marks.


----------



## jake royston (Dec 9, 2011)

currently on my 3rd Ti v10r. ive got one of Steve Ku's electronic switches with green trits installed en route!
im also waiting for the bezels, with alternating green and orange installed trits. 
ill be posting pictures as soon as i receive the parts!


----------



## jake royston (Dec 11, 2011)

had some time to polish it up this morning.


----------



## jake royston (Dec 12, 2011)

got my switch and AA extender in the mail today.


----------

